# Fireworks during Eid



## Kansaag (Aug 6, 2008)

Lookout for fireworks around Dubai during Eid between 8 - 9 pm. 

Dubai Festival City has a 25min firework display from 8pm as from tonight for 3 days. A must see for ex-pats.


----------



## ReloMan (Aug 31, 2008)

Thanks Kansaag...I will be leaving the US today and be in Dubai Oct 1. Where is the best place to view the fireworks?


----------



## Kansaag (Aug 6, 2008)

ReloMan said:


> Thanks Kansaag...I will be leaving the US today and be in Dubai Oct 1. Where is the best place to view the fireworks?


Go to Dubai Festival City.


----------



## maryos (May 30, 2008)

What time are fireworks?


----------

